# Recpt. Plates



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

heavyduty73 said:


> I am looking foe a type of plate that will cover an exsiting 120 duplex recpt. to prevent people from plugging stuff into them. I work in a building that has a large UPS power system that we try to limit the load on. Every now and then when walking around we discover things like fans, pencil sharpners and non essential things plug into our blue power. Would like something like a flat plate to cover the outlet that we can put a label on telling them to call us before using the outlet.


Look here..

http://www.nextag.com/locking-outlet-cover/compare-html


----------

